
MIT Blockchain Systems Consortium: Scalable AI and Blockchain for Humanity - endorprotocol
https://cryptosystems.mit.edu/mit-blockchain-systems-consortium-scalable-ai-blockchain-humanity
======
wycs
I always feel like people are trying to launder blockchain, which appears to
me to be mostly useless, with AI, which is highly useful. I fail to see how
the two technologies are related in any way.

~~~
PakG1
Trendy at the same time. They're contemporaries. Related by circumstance.

It's all just marketing.

~~~
ComradeTaco
The block chain has fundamentally reinvented the way startups fleece
investors.

------
visarga
Quantum AI blockchain technology on renewable energy will save the planet.
Mark my words.

~~~
wycs
The most buzzwordy thing I heard from a blockchain guy was from Vinay Gupta,
of Ethereum fame. He said quantum computers can solve the economic calculation
problem, so we can get Quantum/Blockchain/AI socialist central planning.

~~~
s_kilk
Unironically, we can already solve the calculation problem with standard
computing techniques right now.

~~~
wycs
To match the performance of a market economy, wouldn't that require modelling
agents that themselves have access to the same computing techniques you have?

------
lucozade
From the Home page

> The MIT Blockchain Systems Consortium will conduct anti-disciplinary
> research

> What are the next things that were always impossible, until suddenly, they
> not longer are?

At the risk of sounding facetious, have you considered an automated proof
reader?

